# Mindfulness Humor/Humour



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

How To Meditate (Funny) - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 14 - with JP Sears - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Um...

My TELEVISION is always distracting me. I think it’s ADHD TV...


(ya know, instead of HD TV...?)




*crickets*


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

I've seen it before at grocery stores:

The only thing that is saturated is the price


----------

